# fare i conti



## Schenker

Hola, ¿qué significa esta frase? Gracias.

Va tenuto in grande considerazione anche l’attaccante del Partizan Belgrado Stevan Jovetic, 18 anni, già quotato 7 milioni di euro. Ci aveva fatto un pensierino la Juve ma ha scoperto di dover fare i conti con il Real Madrid. Dove finirà?


----------



## Cristina.

Echar cuentas, sacar cuentas, hacer cuentas.


----------



## traduttrice

La Juve lo quiere, el Real también. La Juve deberá *arreglar / ajustar cuentas* con el equipo español para quedárselo.


----------



## Neuromante

*Contar*, así a secas.

*Arreglar cuentas* tiene un matiz de "litigio" o deuda.


----------



## Silvia10975

La Juve pensava di poter avere il giocatore, non avendo previsto che lo volevano anche al Real Madrid: se lo contendono, quindi.
In effetti è una sorta di "litigio", economico!


----------



## Neuromante

Llegar a un acuerdo.


----------



## Silvia10975

Uhm... es algo diferente... mira, te pongo aquí la definición del Garzanti online:
_fare i conti con qualcuno_, (_fig_.) far valere le proprie ragioni; subire da qualcuno una ramanzina, un castigo e sim.
Se usa en otra frase hecha "fare i conti senza l'oste", o sea, pensar que una cosa va a salir de una manera (tal como uno la quiera) sin tener en cuenta que hay otros que quieren ganar capítulo.
No sé si logré explicarme...


----------



## housecameron

Es como dijo Silvia.
Corresponde más o menos a "_la Juve dovrà vedersela con il Real Madrid"._
(Dal De Mauro: _avere a che fare con qualcuno, specialmente in modo conflittuale)_


----------



## gatogab

*Fare i conti* = tener que verselas
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

Es que Ajuste de cuentas es Resa di conti


----------



## Cristina.

Concordo con Neuromante, tranne che è resa de*i* conti.


----------



## Neuromante

Después de tanto lío creo que es:
*Tener en cuenta*

Me rondaba desde el primer momento. Deben disculparme, pero he pasado las Navidades hecho un asco (Hay un virus estomacal dando vueltas por aquí y encima creo que he cogido la gripe) y me cuesta despejar la cabeza.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

En español está la expresión "pasar factura", que se aplica para expresar que alguien ha hecho algo mal y que en algún momento deberá sufrir las consecuencias de sus acciones. No sé si en este caso podría decirse que el *Madrid pasará factura a la Juve*.

¿Qué os parece? ¿Demasiado aventurado?


----------



## housecameron

Mi sembra strano che non esista un'espressione equivalente!

Otro intento:
_La Juve descubrió que tiene/tendrá que enfrentarse al Real Madrid para adquirir Jovetic_


----------



## Schenker

Mmm, hay tantas alternativas que no se con cuál quedarme...

Saludos.


----------



## licinio

Cristina. said:


> Concordo con Neuromante, tranne che è resa de*i* conti.


 
No necesariamente.


----------



## metiu23

Schenker said:


> Mmm, hay tantas alternativas que no se con cuál quedarme...
> 
> Saludos.



Yo te consejaria la mas sencilla asì que te quedes sin dudas: " hacer cuentas ". Saludos!


----------

